# NJ makerspace



## Tin Falcon (Jul 15, 2014)

During my pondering on building a 3D printer it was suggested I contact or join a local maker space.   

Initial searches found little of use. but another search found  

http://njmakerspace.org/

and 


http://thefactoryworkers.com/home/
Cant see myself joining but may pay a visit to a second Saturday open house event. but who knows a laser could cut out an entire loco in a few hours. 


BTW feel free to ad the link to your local  maker space.  seems like library are slowly becoming involved and becoming public maker spaces. 
Tin


----------



## rodw (Jul 16, 2014)

Interesting Tin. 

Here are two websites I found in response to your post

Makerspace: http://makerspace.com/makerspace-directory
Seems to be US only

Hackerspace: http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Category:Country
World wide including one in my city down under! 

It will be interesting to hear your report back after your visit. I have been doing some research the last couple of days and will report on your Windows shopping for 3D printer thread.


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 21, 2014)

This seems like a good thread to mention that I just found out my local library here in Western Australia has taken delivery of a 3D printer which can be booked by the public to print their designs. Of course there is cost involved, which I haven't fully looked into, but I expect the charge will be just enough to cover costs. Something to consider if you want to dabble in 3D printing.


----------

